# New here... just got NREMT results.



## jamiga (Feb 25, 2008)

I took the test Friday morning and have been checking the NREMT website every five minutes! Anyways, I passed!! 


I had a lot of questions on mine about respiratory stuff. . like which device would be most appropriate, 1-person BVM, mouth-to-mouth, mouth-to-mask, or flow-restricted oxygen powered ventilation device.


I'm really glad it's over with!


----------



## EMS Solutions (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Fire219man (Feb 25, 2008)

Gratz!!!

I took my EMT-I test on thursday of last week.  I just got my results this morning...I passed as well!!!

glad it is over for sure....


----------



## rboone (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Job!

I don't blame you for having questions before going in on NREMT.
If someone doesn't have any questions...they probably just don't recognize the situation.

Congratulations


----------



## piranah (Feb 25, 2008)

well congrats...but trust me...lol its never over...youll be taking tests and doing paperwork for the rest of your career lol...not to spoil the fun...lol again congrats


----------

